# iLeopard : un thème qui donne une apparance à la iTunes



## g.camp (7 Juillet 2008)

J'ai lancé aujourd'hui un thème que j'ai créé avec l'aide des gens de mactheme2.

Il utilise une façon sans "hack" et donc est sans danger pour le système.

iLeopard reprend les éléments présent dans iTunes 7 et les intègre au système. Ça donne des résultats comme cela : http://www.ileopard2.co.cc/page0/page0.html 

Ha, et il faut que je le spécifie, ce thème a été crée en grande partie par moi, mais aussi par des gens que j'ai rencontré sur macthème, tous de nationalité différente... France, Nouvelle-Zélande, USA, et j'en passe... Tous les gens qui mon aidé son dans les 18 à 25 ans. Il est quand même extraordinaire que le chef du projet soit un jeune québécois de 16 ans 

Ha et, encore une fois, j'allais oublier : téléchargement et site web : http://www.ileopard2.co.cc/ 

Merci!


----------



## F118I4 (7 Juillet 2008)

Merci mec  , tu assures!!!!!!!!

J' utilise ce thème depuis la version 1.0 et je dois dire que il y a beaucoup de progrès depuis cette version.
Merci pour les update  .
Bravo à vous tous pour ce magnifique thème "iLeopard" assurément l' un des meilleurs thèmes.


----------



## g.camp (8 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci mec  , tu assures!!!!!!!!
> 
> J' utilise ce thème depuis la version 1.0 et je dois dire que il y a beaucoup de progrès depuis cette version.
> Merci pour les update  .
> Bravo à vous tous pour ce magnifique thème "iLeopard" assurément l' un des meilleurs thèmes.



Si tu avait iLeopard 1.0 n'oublie pas de faire Defaults write -g AppleUseCoreUI -bool YES dans le terminal. La verison 2 n'utilise plus ce "hack"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

Tu aurais du le mettre dans Vos coups de coeur.
Edit : Avis perso, le thème est bof c'est pas de votre faute mais je trouve le thème iTunes horrible d'ailleurs je ne suis pas le seul car j'en vois à foison des thèmes iTunes.


----------



## Footmax (8 Juillet 2008)

Je le trouve parfait, beaucoup de travail effectué après une 1.0 que j'ai trouvé moyenne à cause des bugs.
Là, je les cherche encore, juste un problème qui vient sûrement de mon iMac, mais il est mineur.

Contrairement à C0rentin, je trouve qu'iTunes a une place de plus en plus importante dans OS X, c'est une excellente idée d'uniformiser Leopard avec. Et le résultat en vaut le coup. 

On reproche à OS X de n'être pas assez customisable, le situation commence à changer depuis Leopard (et Tiger dans une moindre mesure, mais Shapeshifter était payant et bugué...) : dock customisable, boutons customisables, etc... et facile à faire.


----------



## Orlow (24 Juin 2009)

Et bien messieurs, bravo et merci et encore bravo, vous avez été bien au-delà de iTunes. C'est sobre et élégant ... la classe internationale.
Sous Tiger, j'avais Uno et, sous Leopard, j'ai définitivement iLeopard.


----------

